# Australian visa applicants being encouraged to apply online



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Applicants for visas in Australia are being encouraged to apply online and being told that it will be easier to navigate the new pricing arrangements that come into force in July. The Department of Immigration and Citizenship says that the new pricing arrangements will bring Australia into line with comparable countries. From 1 July a [...]

Click to read the full news article: Australian visa applicants being encouraged to apply online...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

